

The Radioactive Boy Scout - yesbabyyes
http://www.dangerouslaboratories.org/radscout.html

======
DupDetector
Same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1542905> \- wikipedia.org - no comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=611583> \- harpers.org - many comments

